
Three NYPD officers pay for accused shoplifter's groceries – instead of Bezos - zw123456
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/good-news/three-nypd-officers-pay-for-accused-shoplifters-groceries/ar-AADUk89?ocid=spartandhp
======
throwaway8879
Bizarre title. Why mention Bezos when the article has nothing to do with it?

~~~
masonic
It's editorialization by the submitter. It's not in the original title at all.

